

Python generated viewing order for Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis - arvinjoar
http://arvtard.com/stargate-sg-1-and-atlantis-viewing-order-python-code

======
jerf
This chart should dispense with the "Watch SG-1 in order up to S7" and "Watch
the remainder of Atlantis" in order and just concentrate on the interesting
part.

~~~
arvinjoar
I guess you're right, I did it mostly because I wanted to write some python
though and there's nothing stopping people from just copying the interesting
part. I also found out that there are pretty extensive spreadsheets where they
have already solved this problem.

